# Avalanche buries Pakistani soldiers on the Siachen glacier



## larry Strong (7 Apr 2012)

Mother nature strikes in the worlds highest battlefield.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from CTV

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120407/siachen-glacier-pakistan-avalanche-120407/

*Avalanche buries Pakistani soldiers on Himalayan glacier*



> ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — An avalanche smashed into a Pakistani army base on a Himalayan glacier along the Indian border on Saturday, burying around 100 soldiers, the military said.
> 
> Helicopters, sniffer dogs and troops were deployed to the remote Siachen Glacier to rescue those trapped, according to a military statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Apr 2012)

The Indians and Pakistanis have been fighting in this area for a long time. Here is a link to a wikipedia site re the conflict in the area. It is provided with the caveat that some of the information may not be verifiable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siachen_conflict


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Apr 2012)

Due to a ceasefire being in effect,this particular camp used to have 3000 troops. While the loss of life is bad,it could have been alot worse.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Apr 2012)

Pakistans Tamgha-i-Difaa medal with the Siachen Glacier bar


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Apr 2012)

The highest battlefield in the world where harsh weather
and the altitude claim more lives than actual fighting. 

RIP to the soldiers and condolences to their families and friends.

:cdnsalute:


----------

